# Netzform Süd Korea



## nku (1 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Frage.
Welche Netzform bzw. Spannung/Frequenz gilt in Süd-Korea.
Vom Kunden habe ich die Angabe 380V/60Hz.
Aber welche Netzform liegt vor ???
TN-C-S
TN-C
TT

oder haben die Koreaner eventuel sogar einen geerdeten
Außenleiter wie z.B in Japen ???

Hat hierzu jemand schon Erfahrungen.
Oder gibt es eine Website welche diese Infos
preisgibt ????

Gruß

Nils


----------



## RalfS (2 Juni 2006)

Hallo Nils,

Thema Netzform wurde in der letzten Woche mehrfach angesprochen. 

Guckst Du hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=8131

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Boxy (12 Juni 2006)

Eigentlich sollten die 440V/60Hz haben. 
L1/L2/L3 und PE. Wie die Netzform nun genau genannt wird müsste ich mal bei den HW Kollegen nachfragen. 

Und ja, wir bauen Transformatoren ein um einen belastbaren N zu bekommen ...


----------

